# Herbs and depression



## brucehylton (Nov 6, 2010)

Hope this is the right place. Does anyone use herbs for depression and if so what? Thank in advance. Bruce


----------



## OldeTymer (Feb 17, 2014)

St. John's Wort is widely used in Europe and appears to be safe and effective.

http://www.rxlist.com/st_johns_wort/supplements.htm


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

St. Johns wort is effective, but there are some contraindications if taking certain medications. Do your home work first


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

For some people depression is caused by a chemical imbalance in the brain. I think most of the time though people are depressed because of what's going on in their lives. I see medication as a good short term option when it's severe. I think the long term solution for most people is just working through whatever it is that's making them depressed. For me, it was dealing with my first wife's death during the first year after she died.

I know somebody who makes horrendous personal decisions. She's extremely depressed because she's made a terrible mess out of her life. In effect, the antidepressants allow her to stay in a hellish marriage that she doesn't have the courage to try to change or get out of. 

I know depression can be very complex. I don't mean to sound simplistic about anybody's depression. You could have 100 depressed people and have 100 different stories. But there are undoubtedly times when someone needs to stop doing the things that make them depressed.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

brucehylton said:


> Hope this is the right place. Does anyone use herbs for depression and if so what? Thank in advance. Bruce


I just posted a thread on Valerian tincture processing today, St Johns Wort is next then Black Cohosh, and yes the St Johns Wort could help, I process this in the same way as the Valerian root.


----------



## TheManComesAround (Jun 18, 2013)

I've used St. John's wort in the past - worked very well. Only issue I had was photosensitivity, but it kinda balanced out.....Once I had enuf Vitamin D going on, didn't much need the St. John's Wort


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Add a little spice to your life ... a teaspoon of turmeric added to your daily diet is said to help clear away the blues. 

Best of luck!

(and remember research, research and then a little more research)


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

You might want to pick up a copy of "Prescription for Nutritional Healing" by Phyllis Balch. She talks about how to treat many illnesses using non prescription supplements and treatments.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

There's also _Prescription for Herbal Healing_ by the same author and with the same format.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

My wife used valerian root after being let go by her company after 27 years. Seemed to really help and get her by while she formulated a new path in her life.


----------

